# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Ask: trik membawa koi?

## ibnuyahya

Om koiser sekalian, selamat sore  :: 

rencananya saya akan ke rumah seseorang untuk mengambil koi. tapi beliau sang empunya rumah bilang kalau tidak menyediakan plastik dan oksigen. artinya kan saya harus bawa sendiri. kalau plastik insyaAllah mudah diperoleh. nah kalau oksigen bagaimana caranya yah? apakah saya harus bawa tabung oksigen? bingung nih..

makasih banyak atas jawabannya yah  ::

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ibnuyahya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## laukkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi98

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ibnuyahya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hadi SE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

> Sekerar info..Bro.. Harry Luhur.. Kemarin bawa 2ekr dari jogja.. Dimasukin dalam kantong celana.. Selamat tiba sampe jkt.. Wkwkkk...


Tapi koi udah jadi lembaran duit ya?

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

